# VHI clinic - they changed appt then charged nearly double.



## dubinamerica (6 Apr 2006)

Think I messed up the first attempt to post this..
Couple of weeks back husband arranged an appt at VHI clinic in Dundrum, scheduled for this Wednesday.  He was quoted a fee of *Euro 85* for this .  The day before his scheduled appt, clinic phoned him and said that there was a more suitable doctor available on Thursday instead of Wed.  He duly made note of the short notice change in schedule and attended there this morning.  After his appt he was informed that the fee was now *Euro 165 *as he had attended a 'spine' clinic. He ended up paying this as he said there was no arguing with them on this - he put this on a credit card. 

Do they have the right to charge him this amount as he had already been quoted at 85 and had not been informed that the appt change would result in this increased fee ??  What are our rights on this . It is extremely galling that they can do this and I am wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to approach this .  Thanks !!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Apr 2006)

Did he get the €85 quote in writing?


----------



## dubinamerica (6 Apr 2006)

No - he was given this over the phone.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Apr 2006)

If it was a better/more appropriate/different service, then the increased fee is justified.  It would have been prudent for you to ask was the fee the same, and it would have been good customer service for them to inform you that it had changed.

Does the clinic have a standard price list anywhere?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Apr 2006)

dubinamerica said:
			
		

> No - he was given this over the phone.


 Not worth the paper it's not written on so.


----------



## dubinamerica (6 Apr 2006)

I've checked online and the price for an 'initial consultation' is Euro 85
http://www.vhi.ie/swiftcare/#howmuch which agrees with the amount that my husband was initially quoted.  When they contacted him in relation to an appointment change they indicated that there was a different consultant available but did not indicate that this was a different clinic.  I do not see any reference on line (see above) to a fee of Euro 165 for the 'spine clinic' .  Are they obliged to post a price list some place -either on line or physically at the clinic (as in supermarkets and such like)? I am annoyed as my husband was not made aware of this difference in the clinic until AFTER his appt had taken place.  I'm not adverse to kicking up about this but would like some pointers as to how to go about this and whether the clinic should have these prices listed or available some place.


----------



## asdfg (6 Apr 2006)

Not much consulation I know but he can add it to this other medicial bills and claim back from revenue at his marginal rate of tax probably 42% subject to 125 excess


----------



## dubinamerica (6 Apr 2006)

Yes - we'll be keeping hold of the ever mounting receipts on this !! I have tried to find some information on line regarding advertised fees and so on but can't find the specifics on this ..  The VHI site indicated 85 euro for an initial consultation, there are no references to other costs for different consults.. Does anyone know if they are legally obliged to stand by this advertised cost of Euro 85 ??  I am not clear on my consumer rights on this  -  I have just emailed the consumer affairs office but I'm not sure how soon I may get a response.  Any info or pointers as to how to follow up would be great.  I still 'feel' that if the price is advetised on line at 85 then that is what my husband should have paid, but I need something solid regarding consumer rights on this before escalting within the VHI clinic... annoying !!!


----------



## Helen (6 Apr 2006)

I think it's worth a complaint to the advertising standards authority on the basis that your initial consultation was not charged at the advertised price.
I made a complaint to them once before and even though it took a while they made a very thorough investigation.


----------



## dubinamerica (6 Apr 2006)

Thanks Helen . I've just gone onto their website http://www.asai.ie/ and sent details over to them regarding the difference of the price advertised on line and what my husband was charged.  It seems very useful alright - thanks for the pointer !!


----------



## RainyDay (6 Apr 2006)

I don't believe the ASAI will have any involvement in this. They aren't a regulatory body. They are a self-appointed industry group whose only power is 'name and shame'. They do not treat company websites as 'advertising'.

Pretty dispicable action by VHI, mind you - might be worth calling and making a big fuss (loudly) at reception and insisting to see the manager.


----------



## onekeano (6 Apr 2006)

Despite the usual rhetoric by Clubman and CCOVICH I believe this is a rip off. Surely if you make an appointment and you are told the price is Xthen that forms a contract? If the service provider then changes the appointment and does not inform you that the nature of the appointment has changed which might reflect a different service charge then the original price should remain?

I believe the onus is on the service provider to inform the customer that the cost has changed and I would suggest you check out the Small Claims Court.

Roy


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Apr 2006)

Hi,

Whilst your annoyance is understandable if one takes into account the tax relief and depending on your [broken link removed]the overall price difference might not be worth the stress involved in pursuing a complaint.


----------



## onekeano (7 Apr 2006)

Maybe Sue, but then again a bit of embarrassment and and hour on the the Whineline talking to Joe might help them drop the sharp practice.

Roy


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2006)

onekeano said:
			
		

> Despite the usual rhetoric by Clubman


 What rhetoric - usual or otherwise? Please point out where anything that I posted above was anything other than *factual*. Certainly no rhetoric there. And you might like to observe the  while you're at it.


> *10. Please be civil - avoid causing offence*
> 
> Controversy and argument are welcome. But please keep your comments civil. *Attack an opinion by all means, but please don't attack the person expressing the opinion.* Gratuituous use of profanities (even those that are self censored - like t**s for example) will result in the post being edited or deleted.


----------



## RainyDay (8 Apr 2006)

sueellen said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Whilst your annoyance is understandable if one takes into account the tax relief and depending on your [broken link removed]the overall price difference might not be worth the stress involved in pursuing a complaint.


For Victor Meldrew cranks like me, the stress involved in 'swallowing' the price increase would vastly exceed the stress involved in complaining.


----------



## A.Partridge (10 Apr 2006)

I don't know what anyone else thinks but €165 to see a Spine Consultant sounds like very good value to me. I say this because a close relation of mine has visited many such consultants and their fees are way in excess of €200!

The likely reason that the fee was higher to see the spine consultant was probably because of the time element involved. I know that whenever I brought my relative for a consultation they were seen for much longer than would be usual. Maybe the communication could have been better, but I have heard nothing but good things about the VHI Swiftcare place in Dundrum. It certainly beats waiting around in a hospital A&E.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Apr 2006)

Hi Dub

As I understand it, the €85 applies to an intial general consultation.

Operationally, what the VHI did, was very good for you. They could have gone ahead with the general consultation and then told your husband that he needed to come back to see a specialist which would cost €165.  By taking the initiative and letting you see the specialist directly, you have saved €85.

They should have told you that the price for seeing a specialist was twice the price of a general doctor, but most people would actually know that.

I think you should write a simple letter to the Managing Director of the clinic suggesting that they highlight the fact that specialist treatment is more expensive. 

It is a new facility. The few people to whom I have spoken about it, say that it's brilliant. There will be teething problems and they probably did not anticipate the need to tell people that specialists charge more than generalists.

Brendan


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Apr 2006)

That sounds like rhetoric Brendan  .


----------



## rainbows (10 Apr 2006)

Hi Dub,

I was in the same spine clinic as your husband as I fell a few months ago and fractured a bone in my back.  In my case the staff in the clinic told me about the price upfront (Euro 160) when I was making my appointment so maybe they just weren't clear enough with your husband.

The 160 charge might sound a bit pricey but I would pay it again in a second for the sheer convenience of the whole process.  I fell last year and fractured my wrist (it's been that kind of year!) and went through the public process which was a totally different experience.  I didn't mind my initial A&E visit to Vincent's which took 4 hours but I did object to the two follow up visits to their fracture clinic which took about four hours each time.  I'd just started a new job and having to take two half days to go and sit in the fracture clinics was just soul-destroying.


----------

